# Cost of owning a boat on Lake Erie



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I am eventually buying a boat for use on Lake Erie. I am always told that it is expensive to maintain a boat on the lake. What I am looking for is a little firmer idea of what the costs are. I would be docking/storing fairport harbor or close by. The boat I would buy would be ~20' in good running condition when purchased. So will anyone want to give me an idea of what my annual expenses might be? I know it will differ for every boat but I am looking for a ballpark. Dockage?Winterizing?Storage?Preventative Maintenance? Gas (probabley something like a 4.7 liter Merc)?Whatever else I am forgetting? 
I know this is a broad question with many variables but I am trying to get an idea. 
Thanks for any input.
Scott


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

B. O.A. T. is short for Break Out Another Thousand.

I would say it all depends on how much you use it and how many times it breaks. With a dock, some bait and fuel, plus incidentals, I would guess starting at about $3000 a year on the low side.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Cost could vary depending on drinking Corona or Budlight while out there.
If you are unsure find a good friend with a boat.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Full system failure is always kind of a kick in the teeth...

Preventative maintenance can be pretty bad depending on who is doing the work. Most good marine mechanics are around $80 an hour...

Insurance is another little bit of $ you need to come up with every year...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Since it will only be about 20' long, how about just trailering and launching it when you want to fish instead?


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

Keep it on the trailer and store it close to where you expect to use it most. Eliminate dock expense and the maintenance that comes with keeping a boat in the water. Its easier on the boat and once you get good at loading and unloading it, it can be pretty quick.

Not unreasonable expenses.. Docking, $600-1200 depending on where you dock. Winterizing, if done yourself, ~$10 by someone else, up to $150 Winterstorage.. Covered in your yard, free. In a mine or indoor, $125-$250. Gas, all depends on how far you fish it, guessing $10-$50/trip in a boat with a 4.6. Routine maintenance, done yourself, plugs wires, oil/fuel filter, lower unit lube, wheel bearings etc.. ~$75 give or take. Insurance, a couple hundred..

Don't forget the hundreds of dollars you'll spend on gear.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Classic25 said:


> Keep it on the trailer and store it close to where you expect to use it most. Eliminate dock expense and the maintenance that comes with keeping a boat in the water. Its easier on the boat and once you get good at loading and unloading it, it can be pretty quick.
> 
> Not unreasonable expenses.. Docking, $600-1200 depending on where you dock. Winterizing, if done yourself, ~$10 by someone else, up to $150 Winterstorage.. Covered in your yard, free. In a mine or indoor, $125-$250. Gas, all depends on how far you fish it, guessing $10-$50/trip in a boat with a 4.6. Routine maintenance, done yourself, plugs wires, oil/fuel filter, lower unit lube, wheel bearings etc.. ~$75 give or take. Insurance, a couple hundred..
> 
> Don't forget the hundreds of dollars you'll spend on gear.


Right on!!


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the specifics guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Dockage 500-1500
Fuel 500-1100
Beer 6000-30000
Can't remember anything else.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

can't count beer. that is something you will drink on or off the boat


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

wajski said:


> can't count beer. that is something you will drink on or off the boat


Good point!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

David
If you lived near the lake it would be much cheaper and less time consuming to get out on the moments notice.
I live 5 min. form the Rocky River Marina. I only launch from there. I troll all day with 3 gal. of gas with the 7.5hp kicker.
I have to be frugal due to the economy. I would guess that it cost me about $400-800/year to operate that 1969 Starcraft Holiday 18' boat/115Hp zuki. I do all my own repairs and maintenance. 
I save a lot by not drinking: getting too old to handle it.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

The real problem with beer, as I see it is, you can't own beer. You can only rent it... 


$30,000 for beer? Yep, that sounds about right for me.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks oarfish, I in fact do live near the lake, Chardon.


----------



## Bulldog1 (May 19, 2010)

I live about 2 hours from the lake and trailer a 23' Walk around with a 4.3 and a 15 horse kicker. I figure around $175 per trip for fuel in the truck, fuel in the boat and bait and the obligatory stop at the tackle shop. As close as you are you could knock $100 off of that probably. Definately try to get a kicker motor, they cut fuel usage greatly when trolling and give you the piece of mind of having a back up motor. Insurance is around $250 for the year and the Boat US towing insurance is around $80. Nothing like fishing Erie in your own boat... 

I may be selling though, just don't have the time with teenage kids involved in sports...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Workdog said:


> The real problem with beer, as I see it is, you can't own beer. You can only rent it...
> 
> 
> $30,000 for beer? Yep, that sounds about right for me.


and recycling beer is out of the question. but I digress. 

Owning a lake erie boat is the best, worst, most rewarding, scary, expensive, cool, disappointing, addictive, thing I know of. This time of the year it is a little sad when I winterize thinking of all the good fun had but by the end of march lake erie is all I can think about. So for me it's not what I have to spend for the year it's, I worked like a dog all winter and I have the money to spend doing what I want.

This year I spent 4,600 give or take on dockage (lift storage inside), fuel, bait, tackle, some new gear, insurance, a tune up, a new distributor, and another set of cisco doubles. I didn't take a vacation trip, I spent a week on lake erie, and every other Fri, Sat and sunday afternoon. So I probably saved money and got way more days out of that 4600 than a week of bahama or the keys and have a freezer of fish to share with family and friends.

Just my .02


----------

